# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anybody plays any musical instruments?



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thought I'd start a new topic that is far away from politics and troubles in the world. Music is often the key to linking people of all ages and cultures. So, does anyone play any instrument? Popular ones such as guitar, piano, or violin? Or more exotic ones like the Aborigines didgeridoo, Chinese Ir-hu, Scottish bagpipe? A brief intro on what got you started playing your favorite piece of instrument plus any other tad bits of info would be great!

Since I brought up the topic, I will start. I play electric guitar; a Fender Stratocaster. Been playing for six years, and before I used to play acoustic; still do. I mainly use the two when I compose music; another hobby of mine. Right now I am trying to learn Ir-hu, which is a Chinese stringed instrument analogous to the Western violin; catch is that it only has two strings. The melody of this instrument is somewhat sad and lonely. Great for one of those melodramatic solos.

Well, that's my story thus far, in terms of appreciating musical worlds. Hope to hear more from others!

Paul


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

I play piano and keys, I started taking lessons when I was 6. I used to play in several metal bands back in the 80's when I was in high school. I miss the good old days of 80's metal. Now I just jam out for the kids every now and then, the like it when I play "Final Countdown" by Europe


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

I play Clarinet!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

A long time ago, I played bass guitar...I still dabble on it about 3x a year









I also used to play the clarinet (António, you play the Alto or B-flat?) Still have 2...cheap plastic for when I was in marching band and a nice wood Selmer. ...hmmm..I think I should get it out of the closet again


----------



## simonastro (May 17, 2004)

I sit every morning for 2 hours next to my fishtank practicing my double bass

bliss


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

I play the guitar and the bass. I play bass in a local metal band (I was the rhythem guitarist for awhile, but we needed a bass player so I transitioned. I have a Jackson DR-6 Pro Series for my guitar with seymour duncan invaders in it. My Guitar rig consists of a Marshall 4x12 cab (jcm-900a), QSC 1450 poweramp, and a Digitech 2120 processor. My Bass rig (that I just started) consists of a cruddy bass that my drummer is letting me play, and a hartke 4x12 ha3500 combo. Hoping to buy a decent bass (Looking into an ESP Ltd F-255 5-string neck-thru) here in the next few months. I've been playing the guitar for 10-12 years and have been playing the bass for a few months (which is really easy to transition to if you are fluent on the guitar).


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I play the alto sax. I played the tenor sax in 7th grade but liked the alto more. I may learn to play the barintone though. 
I started in elementary school playing the songflute. I got the best musician award at the end of my 5th grade year!









One day I would like to learn how to play the violin or the like. I just love their sound.

Have you ever heard Yo-yo Ma play the cello? WOnderful.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yo yo ma or Venessa Mae; I guess I am more into that neo-classical style







I think there is a group in England called the Bond Girl in which each of the 5 members plays her own kind of stringed instrument; very cool! I am interested in learning to play soprano sax, much similar to the one Kenny G plays. However, I've heard it's more difficult to play than either the alto or tenor, which my friend suggested me to try on first.

I probably need to play guitar many more years to toughen up my fingers before I have enough knuckle power to play the bass, haha Those 4 thick strings aren't meant to be toyed with by me mere mortal









I also love to play music in front of my fish and turtles. Unfortunately, they always associate the long neck of the guitar as the ever so benevolent hand that sendeth them food from the heaven~ Ha ha! After a while of smooth rock, they do become more calm, though!

Rock on, people!

Paul


----------



## The Bishop (Mar 11, 2004)

I played oboe for six years, and I've been playing guitar for about eight. I have several electrics, an acoustic, and an electric bass. Been in and out of bands since I started playing...looking to set up another one sometime this summer and maybe play some grad parties







(RIGHT!!!)


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

I play the "normal" one the B-flat, we call it only clarinet (there are no other different clarinets on the band.









I play a wood clarinet from a cheap east european brand.
similar to this one:









My band is a local amateur band...we even belong to the volunteer fire department, So I am also a fireman...
we don't earn any money with this!


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

Looks like we got some rockers here









Rock On!!


----------



## Fedorov (Apr 16, 2003)

I have been play guitar fo rthe last 15 years , blues to Metal many countless bands, and why to much money in gear .


----------



## Fedorov (Apr 16, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Fedorov:
> I have been play guitar for the last 15 years , blues to Metal many countless bands, and why to much money in gear .


----------



## Booswalia (May 15, 2003)

I've played acoustic guitar for over 30 years. This guy built my newest guitar. http://www.fiddletree.com/ He's a genius luthier. My actual guitar is in the colour flattop gallery. Third one from the top and second one from the bottom.

I also play some mandolin and fiddle. Although some would argue that.


----------



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

I play the guitar and the harmonica. I've been playing the guitar for 25 years, and the harmonica for 30 yrs.

At times, I would just sing with my guitar. And when I'm not in the mood to sing, I just clamp my harmonica on a harmonica stand and enjoy the harmonious combination of sounds. That's a great way to make music! Those of you who play the guitar, go get a harmonica. You can teach yourself. That's how I learned to play both instruments. If you have a love for music, you can play any instruments! - that is, if you'll put your heart and soul into it.

Ha! I might one day apply for a buskers licence and earn some extra cash to fund my aquarium hobby!


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

I have played Bass Guitar in several Hardcore bands here in the Bay Area. None of them went too far, but it is fun if you have the time to spare. My next musical venture will be more low key and probably centered around the house. With all of the home recording options out there now a whole group could practice with headphones and dump the entire session to a computer hard drive...









And I remember the day we received Pong for christmas back in the seventies. We have come ALONG WAY!


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

kzr, rock on man!

let me know if you play any gigs around the bay area! I'll be sure to check ya out. I'm a big fan of bass guitar .


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

It will be some time before I gig again. We used to play several smaller clubs as Mental Case a couple of years ago. Some of the Bars have closed up but the Holiday Bowl in Hayward still has live music every Friday night.

I am actually going to sell one of my Bass amplifier rigs to help off set the new Baby cost. My lady is due on early October so any new music in my horizon will be home recordings.

The hardest part with bands are the eternal personality conflicts. Time to write solo and bring in players to record then gig if enough material is ready. If I ever have time again.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Right on, I been to holiday bowl before. Congrats on your baby, and best wishes to you.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I play guitar. Actually have a demo out.
www.baliban.com
If anyone listens......be sure to let me know what you think.
Jason


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Nice to know this thread is still being kept alive









Jason, that is an awesome site; I bookmarked it right away! Any chance you will be offering lectures on electric guitar soon? Those mp3's rock!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for checking it out paul!!! I'm always up for answering questions.








Jason


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

The band I recently started drumming for is releasing their first CD. There are song samples from the CD on one of the sale links:

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/pillarsofnein

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0007KX2OY/qid=1107295198/sr=8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl15/002-3644360-5561649?v=glance&s=music&n=507846

Now we just need to get a CD release party going!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Cool stuff!!!


----------



## Swervedriver (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I also play guitar, both electric and acoustic. I also have a electric bass which I don't play much nowadays. And of course I have a harmonica.

SurWrathful:
I have a Vietnamese string instrument similar to your Chinese Ir-hu. Mine has only one string and a bendable wooden rod from which you can change the pitch. I haven't quite got the hang of it but I think I need a bow.


----------

